# USB headphones?

## Dlareh

I'm looking for a set of USB headphones that work independently of any other sound hardware (i.e. own alsa sound device).

Anyone know of something like this?

----------

## roderick

MadCatz produces a set of headphones with a connection/selector for PC/PS/X-BOX with volume control and works as own Audio device.

I have one and it works well.

----------

## Dlareh

Thanks!

But could you get me a link or the model number?  Google/Froogle get really confused by "usb headphones"...

----------

## roderick

www.madcatz.com

here's link to exact product on thier site: http://www.madcatz.com/Default.asp?Page=277&CategoryImg=Universal_Accessories

I purchased at EB Games locally. Not sure if you have one near you.

----------

## Dlareh

Hmm, kind of annoying how the product description says nothing about working on a PC w/o a sound card.

But no wonder I had trouble finding it, it's a headset.

What I am looking for are stereo headphones.

Thanks anyway

----------

## Ast0r

I use a Plantronics DSP headset that works pretty well with the snd-usb-audio driver. I was able to set up skype to work with it without any real issue. All other Alsa / OSS programs work fine too. The mic works fine too.

The only gotcha with Skype (and other OSS programs) is that I have to leave them plugged in and I had to add the snd-usb-audio to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernerl-2.6 before my other soundcard driver so that Skype will default to the right OSS device (/dev/dsp1).

----------

